# Nested Quotes are Back...



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 9, 2007)

Realized after upgrade and somebody asked that I was supposed to try to fix the Nested Quotes thing. Found a vBulletin mod that got it done. I've limited it to nesting 3 deep so we'll see if that's an issue but I'm trying to avoid the super long lazy quoting that occured in the past.

Pats on the back and statements like "we love you Rich" will be accepted.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 9, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Realized after upgrade and somebody asked that I was supposed to try to fix the Nested Quotes thing. Found a vBulletin mod that got it done. I've limited it to nesting 3 deep so we'll see if that's an issue but I'm trying to avoid the super long lazy quoting that occured in the past.
> 
> Pats on the back and statements like "we love you Rich" will be accepted.



We love ya, Rich! Can I get an Amen?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 9, 2007)

turmeric said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > Realized after upgrade and somebody asked that I was supposed to try to fix the Nested Quotes thing. Found a vBulletin mod that got it done. I've limited it to nesting 3 deep so we'll see if that's an issue but I'm trying to avoid the super long lazy quoting that occured in the past.
> ...


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 9, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> turmeric said:
> 
> 
> > SemperFideles said:
> ...



Just wanted to see how far in it would "nest."

BTW, we love you rich. And we need a "pat-on-the-back" smilie.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 9, 2007)

OH! That's what a "nest" is! Well, I'm glad it's back. 

Thanks, Rich!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 9, 2007)

We love you Rich, really we do. I'm so moved by this, some experts put my feelings on a coffe cup:


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 9, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > turmeric said:
> ...



This shows the limit.

Do you mean a "pat-myself-on-the-back" smiley.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 9, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> > NaphtaliPress said:
> ...



Could you put a smiley with your picture on it and someone patting you on the back? That would be cool!


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 9, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> > NaphtaliPress said:
> ...



How much extra do we have to pay for unlimited nesting?


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 9, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > Calvibaptist said:
> ...



I don't think you want to go there. It got pretty weird when we had it before.


----------



## Davidius (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## Arch2k (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank goodness! I missed the nested quotes!


----------



## Civbert (Aug 10, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> .. I've limited it to nesting 3 deep so we'll see if that's an issue but I'm trying to avoid the super long lazy quoting that occured in the past.



3 deep ought to do it - epecially since you can use the post link to go back further. 

Tanks Rich!


----------



## caddy (Aug 10, 2007)

Salute:

This great work belongs in the real men of genius archives!

http://thefuntimesguide.com/2005/03/bumper_stickers.php


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2007)

turmeric said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > Realized after upgrade and somebody asked that I was supposed to try to fix the Nested Quotes thing. Found a vBulletin mod that got it done. I've limited it to nesting 3 deep so we'll see if that's an issue but I'm trying to avoid the super long lazy quoting that occured in the past.
> ...



Just giving it a test run.


----------



## Gryphonette (Aug 11, 2007)

You da man, Rich! ;^p


----------

